

MPAA CEO Chris Dodd: Blackouts Turn Users Into “Corporate Pawns” - coolrhymes
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/17/mpaa-ceo-chris-dodd-blackouts-turn-users-into-corporate-pawns/

======
bediger
Wow, that's really weird. I think you're projecting, Dodd.

On the other hand, sometimes I wish I had the presence of mind to falsely
accuse others by saying they are doing what I'm actually doing. Of course this
requires a lot of gall to carry off. Don't know that I've got that, either.

